# Tarpon POC



## darthwader2000

13 year old daughter talked me into taking her king fishing out of POC. Get out to the short rigs and she gets slammed. Fish swims right to the boat, @4-1/2 foot tarpon. Fish saw boat, line went slack, and it spit the hook. I was speechless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

That always happens the first time. LOL Now you two will be chasing them on purpose.


----------



## Low48

Are yall hooked now?


----------



## salty_waders

Ouch!! sorry to hear that. What did it eat?


----------



## armadillophil

Has anybody hooked up with any tarpon this year in pass or jetties?


----------



## angler_25

armadillophil said:


> Has anybody hooked up with any tarpon this year in pass or jetties?


There were some at the pass Saturday but couldn't hook up.


----------



## El gato 24

armadillophil said:


> Has anybody hooked up with any tarpon this year in pass or jetties?


 Jetties fishing croaker on the bottom


----------



## armadillophil

Thanks el gato. That's the best tarpon report I've ever seen on 2 cool.


----------



## darthwader2000

salty_waders said:


> Ouch!! sorry to hear that. What did it eat?


It ate a fake ribbon fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd2

El gato 24 said:


> Jetties fishing croaker on the bottom


Really nice of Crystal to let you take that pic with her fish, she really is good people.


----------



## Scott A

El gato 24 said:


> Jetties fishing croaker on the bottom


Not as important on the smaller fish but best to keep them in the water and not hang them up like that.

Thanks


----------



## Totally Tuna

armadillophil said:


> Thanks el gato. That's the best tarpon report I've ever seen on 2 cool.


This is funny and sad at the same time. I also agree 100%. Tight-lipped bunch for sure.


----------



## Craigdriscoll67

heck I am just amazed to see the fish...what a fight, I'm sure! GOOD CATCH!


----------



## DenverDeepSea

Nice tarpon!


----------



## skeeter15

Well done!


----------



## Trouthappy

Here's a picture from a rig off Mansfield, two Mondays ago. Said they were about 4 1/2 feet long, too.


----------



## O&G-HAND

Seen a huge one jump at the bottle neck yesterday. Awesome sight for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Pocket*

Right where your fish jumped, can't tell you how many Tarpon we have jumped and landed there , usually in October @55' over 90', using mullet or menhaden.

When the rain minnows show strong so do the Poons - they will be running through them gulping mouth fulls. 1 hour after incoming.


----------



## Trailer Rig

We chased em for a while monday morning outside the big jetties. 4 to 5 footers.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Hooked a 3 fter last Wed inside the jetties. DSL Magic Grass.


----------



## G Posik

I am ready to start chasing them this year. Just need some time off.


----------

